# Testosterone, PSA, and You with Keith Nichols and Scott Howell | Starting Str



## aristimuqoh (Feb 22, 2021)

"Testosterone, PSA, and You with Keith Nichols and Scott Howell | Starting Str"

Very good video on youtube...facts about TRT...


----------



## Beserker (Feb 23, 2021)

It’d be a lot cooler with a link... tease!  There’s a lot of facts about a lot of things... are these facts in fact verifiable?


----------



## aristimuqoh (Feb 23, 2021)

Beserker said:


> It’d be a lot cooler with a link... tease!  There’s a lot of facts about a lot of things... are these facts in fact verifiable?



Sorry I cant post link yet.... I think there is still a lot of empirical information that science is not able to explain... For example, why are there people whose response to the same dose of testosterone is totally different from others, science says genetics but there are no more details, I knew guys with a very small dose get much better results than people with a better diet and higher dosage... science says genetic.


----------



## JackDMegalomaniac (Feb 23, 2021)

aristimuqoh said:


> Sorry I cant post link yet.... I think there is still a lot of empirical information that science is not able to explain... For example, why are there people whose response to the same dose of testosterone is totally different from others, science says genetics but there are no more details, I knew guys with a very small dose get much better results than people with a better diet and higher dosage... science says genetic.


 Is that not a god of the gaps answer?

Or do you mean its as a place holder answer?

I always hear people blame genetics for their woes in life or any number of things. Id like to see what os figured out in the next decade, regarding that.


----------

